# Absenkbare Sattelstütze für Canyon Exceed CF 7.0 nachrüsten



## penkoemen (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir ein Canyon Exceed CF 7.0 bestellt das so Mitte Juni kommen sollte und möchte dann eine Vario Sattelstütze nachrüsten.
Was ich schon herausgefunden habe, die versenkbare Sattelstütze mit 30,9 mm kann ja wohl intern verlegt werden, ich hoffe ich habe das richtig recherchiert!?
Nun würde ich gerne von euren Erfahrungen profitieren und das beste Preis/Leistungs/Gewicht und Zuverlässigkeitsverhältniss für dieses Projekt herausfinden.
Was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (29. Mai 2020)

Es gibt viele gute Stützen und dementsprechend werden hier wohl auch verschiedene Empfehlungen kommen. 

Ich fahre Fox (ohne Kashima) und die funktionieren sehr sorglos. Für 2021 wurde sie etwas überarbeitet, ist vor allem etwas kompakter. Die bisherigen (also bis 2020er Modell) gibts nun günstiger und sind immer noch eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (29. Mai 2020)

Die beste stütze kommt von bikeyoke.. Kostet rund 340 Euro mit remote. Ist auch relativ leicht


----------



## kleinerblaumann (29. Mai 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Die beste stütze kommt von bikeyoke.. Kostet rund 340 Euro mit remote. Ist auch relativ leicht


Die Stütze hatte ich auch schon mal im Auge, mich aber dann nicht weiter damit beschäftigt. Kannst du mal kurz beschreiben, warum die Stütze anderen überlegen ist?


----------



## _Olli (29. Mai 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> schon mal im Auge


hoffe es tat nicht zu sehr weh 


meine varios seit 2016: KS lev, RF turbine und die neuste turbine R, 

und seit oktober 2019 fahre ich die BY Revive. die KS war ne richtig gute vario, tat was sie soll. die RF war 3 mal zum service weil sie luft zog.... 
und dann jetzt die BY - absolut unauffällig - wie am ersten tag - musst noch nicht einmal reset nutzen(geile erfindung). ich heb mein rad am sattel an, ganz gleich ob sattel oben oder eingefahren (tat ich mit allen).
auch der hebelweg hat bisher null nachgelassen. 


ans neue bike kommt jetzt die BY Divine....


ne fox is ok hat wenige probleme - würde ich aber auch nicht der BY vorziehen...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (29. Mai 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> hoffe es tat nicht zu sehr weh


Ich hatte halt ganz große Augen gemacht. Da ging das schon 



_Olli schrieb:


> ne fox is ok hat wenige probleme - würde ich aber auch nicht der BY vorziehen...


Zum gleichen Preis wohl nicht. Aber die auslaufenden Modelle, die funktional sicher nicht schlechter sind, sind halt deutlich günstiger.


----------



## _Olli (30. Mai 2020)

Definiere mal deutlich günstiger


----------



## kleinerblaumann (30. Mai 2020)

Hab die 2020er Fox neulich für 250 gesehen. Gegenüber 360 für die bikeyoke finde ich das schon deutlich, fast 1/3 weniger.


----------



## _Olli (30. Mai 2020)

Also die fox 2020 kostet 295 ohne remote 
Die neue by divine ohne kostet 295 
Die by revive kostet ohne 309

Dazu ist die fox auch noch schwerer und die längen kosten unterschiedlich... 

Am Ende ist ne by das bessere Produkt...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (30. Mai 2020)

Will ich gar nicht bestreiten, dass die besser ist. Behaupten kann ich es auch nicht, weil ich mit Fox noch kein Problem hatte und die bikeyoke nicht kenne. Ich hatte wohl die Preise mit remote genommen, ohne ist der Unterschied natürlich geringer. Die Fox hatte ich neulich wie gesagt für 250 gesehen.

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der bikeyoke revive und der divine?


----------



## _Olli (30. Mai 2020)

revive ist das top model - die divine minimal darunter.
revivie ist schwerer - divine ist leichter.


gibt hier auch nen "vergleich" musst de mal suchen.


ich hab ja auch gesagt - die gold fox macht was sie soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## penkoemen (3. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, dann werde ich mal schauen ob ich von euren empfohlenen was günstiges finde.


----------



## Eddy_Murcks (4. Juli 2021)

Wie kann man denn den Schaltzug für die Lenker Fernbedienung durch den Rahmen bekommen? Bin da gerade etwas ratlos. Habe nämlich keine Lust an nem neuen Rad das Tretlager rauszuschlagen, sodass man von unten rankommt. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Vllt. liegt ja auch ein Logikfehler meinerseits vor! VG Eddy


----------



## kleinerblaumann (5. Juli 2021)

Ein Magnetwerkzeug zum einfädeln hilft bei sowas. Ich würde wohl trotzdem das Tretlager ausbauen, ist mir bei sowas immer lieber.


----------



## S1mson (8. Juli 2021)

Eddy_Murcks schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn den Schaltzug für die Lenker Fernbedienung durch den Rahmen bekommen? Bin da gerade etwas ratlos. Habe nämlich keine Lust an nem neuen Rad das Tretlager rauszuschlagen, sodass man von unten rankommt. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Vllt. liegt ja auch ein Logikfehler meinerseits vor! VG Eddy


Ich weiß jetzt nicht welches Rad du hast. Bei mein Rad hat unterm Tretlager ne Kappe die ich geöffnet habe. Danach hab ich mittels eines dünnen Astes und Klebeband einen Schaltzug erst von der Sattelstütze am Tretlager vorbeigefädelt und dann von dort zum am Rahmen vorne. Ging eigentlich relativ zügig.


----------

